# Summits 10th Anniversary Winterfest Race!



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Come celebrate Summit R/C Raceways 10th anniversary and Winterfest race on January 11th 2013.

We will be giving a 10 dollar gift certificate to the hobby shop with every entry, and having cake and ice cream. :hat:

We will also have trophies for top three in all classes.

Flyer to follow.


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Hope to see you all there.


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Race Flyer

View attachment summitwinterfestonline.pdf


----------



## crispy (Feb 9, 2012)

Explain the the two bottom classes on the flyer... Slash and Rally Car?

Edit: Nevermind, I found the class listings and rules on the website.


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

This Fiday! 

Gift certificates have been printed, plaques are in. Come join us for summits 10 year anniversary celebration.


----------



## flamedxxx (Aug 31, 2009)

I know of at least 5 Ohio boys heading down, possibly more. Besides, I need to crash my new challenger body up a bit so it matches the paintjob it got...:lol:


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Glad you guys can make it.


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

We've got a really nice layout for tomorrow's event. Sounds like we will have a really nice turnout.

See you guys tomorrow for some cake and icecream.


----------



## xtreme (Oct 8, 2010)

Could you shoot us a pic of track lay out for friday?


----------



## Hardesty (Jun 3, 2012)

Great turn out for Winterfest Trophy Race. Thank you to all those who attended! See you at the USVTA Indoor Carpet Nationals, March 1-3









[/IMG]


----------



## Brad Mergy (Feb 21, 2002)

I had a great time! Happy Anniversary to all the Summit crew!


----------



## FASTPZ (Dec 31, 2007)

Congrats to the summit Crew it is so great to have a nice facility that has belonged to one of the oldest clubs around. Wow what a great race!!!!!!!!!


----------

